# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeten: kleine visjes knabbelen je voeten mooi

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeten: kleine visjes knabbelen je voeten mooi*

Je voeten laten, verzorgen met de hulp van honderden piepkleine visjes of de Dokter Fish methode is een nieuwe beautytrend die naar ons land kwam overgewaaid via de vele Turkse kuuroorden. In een mum van tijd werd deze voetverzorging met visjes een ware hype. Vooral in de grootsteden maar nu ook meer en meer op het platteland rijzen de gespecialiseerde instituten voor voetverzorging volgens Dokter Fish als de gekende paddenstoelen uit de grond. Hoe gaat deze pedicure met visjes precies in zijn werk en is deze nieuwe vorm van voetverzorging wel zo gezond als ons wordt voorgespiegeld? 

Bij deze Dokter Fish methode worden je voeten enige tijd lang volledig onderdompelt in een bak water waarin honderden, zoniet duizenden kleine visjes zwemmen. Zodra deze kleine, hongerige en bijzonder actieve visjes jouw voeten in het vizier krijgen, zijn ze niet meer te houden een gaan ze ijverig aan het werk. Geen enkel stukje droge huid, dode huidcellen of eelt ontsnapt aan hun aandacht en worden onmiddellijk, compleet én vakkundig weggeknabbeld. Geen enkele onvolmaakheid ontsnapt aan hun haarscherpe blik. Droge huid die wij zelfs niet waarnemen, wordt door deze visjes plichtsbewust weggevreten.

*Dode Zee*
Deze nieuwe én verrassende methode voor voetverzorging, waarbij honderden vissen je voeten letterlijk mooi vreten, is in de vele kuuroorden die Turkije telt al veel langer bekend. In landen langs de Dode Zee maakt men er al jarenlang gebruik van. Deze nieuwe methode van voet- en huidverzorging heeft een positief effect op allerlei veel voorkomende huidaandoeningen als psoriasis. Een bij ons veel voorkomende chronische huidziekte gekenmerkt door rode vlekken. Na Amerika en Europa veroverd deze beauty rage nu ook Japan.

*Warm water*
Ook bij ons kunnen de gespecialsieerde schoonheidsinstituten en voetverzorgers de vraag naar deze nieuwe vorm van pedicure nauwelijks bijhouden. De piepkleine visjes zwemmen in een soort aquarium gevuld met water op erg hoge temperatuur.

De visjes die hiervoor worden gebruikt zijn hoofdzakelijk de Gara Rufa Obtusa, een karpersoort die geen ander voedsel krijgt dan de dode huidcellen, het eelt en alle andere huidonzuiverheden van diegenen die hun voeten in het warme water onderdompelen. Dat deze uitgehongerde visjes zich onmiddellijk op je voeten storten en begingen te sabbelen dat het een lieve lust is, valt nauwelijks te verwonderen. 

*Geen mens kan beter*
Het werk dat door deze kleine karpervisjes in zon half uur wordt verzet is door geen enkele pedicure te evenaren. Ondanks de bijzonder grote belangstelling voor deze nieuwe methode van voetverzorging, ervaren de gebruikers het sabbelen van de visjes aan hun voeten meestal als verre onaangenaam. Het irriteert sommigen zelfs zo erg dat ze er vroegtijdig de brui aan geven.

*HIV en hepatitis C*
Deze trendy voetverzorging met mini- karpervisjes mag dan wel voor gezonde voeten zorgen en een positieve invloed hebben op huidziekten als psoriasis, hetgeen ze daar bovenop kunnen veroorzaken is veel minder fraai. Naast schone voeten.../...

Lees verder...

----------

